# Plane Foamers Pestered



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe the Connecticut Airport Authority takes the word "authoirty" in its name a little too seriously? :blink:

From this article at WTOP:



> A group of aviation enthusiasts says it has been harassed by Connecticut airport officials for taking part in a well-established hobby that includes photographing planes and recording tail numbers.Group spokesman Dennis Michaud, 63, of Wethersfield, said Thursday that the plane spotters went to the American Civil Liberties Union of Connecticut to complain after repeatedly being thrown off Bradley International Airport property and told by police their activities are illegal.
> 
> There have been heightened restrictions on airport access since the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, but Michaud said aircraft aficionados are doing nothing illegal.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 4, 2014)

That story sounds familiar.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 4, 2014)

Illegal? If recording tail numbers is illegal, then I guess this site is illegal too: http://www.airliners.net/.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> That story sounds familiar.


Yep.


----------

